# Something for the Shay lovers



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

*For U Shay lovers, there is a new soft-cover book out from Greenhill Station Productions, **by 
authors Futej & Robin... It is a complete work on the Western Maryland Shay #6, from **1945 
when it was built by Lima to its present operation on the Cass Scenic Railway in WVa... **Not 
only was it the last Shay ever built, at a 162 tons in WO, it was the largest one ever **built... 
The WM operated several shays over the years, and there appears to be plenty of **background 
info on those too... At $23 I think this is a great addition to any WM fan, or **Shay **lovers library... 
Now back to reading it... hehe*
*Paul R...*


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

...and it is available....where? 

Hannukah gift coming up....... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

* I got my copy at a local train store Terry, I know the WMR Historical society 
has them too, also a couple of online places that listed them as well, Ronsbooks
.com was one of the places that I recall... I'd guess any of the big big online 
booksellers could get it for U, its fairly new, only been out a month or so...
Paul R.
*


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Paul, my order is in with Abe's Books in Orangeville. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotta say a big thanks for the heads up Paul. I was given this book over the holidays. I am finding it very entertaining and quite informative. 

Robert


----------

